# Layout tool



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Here is a tool I made for laying out dimensions on sheet goods with greater accuracy than a tape measure can deliver. To use it, you start from one edge and adjust the caliper until you get the dimension you want. You then scribe a mark at the end of the tool. When larger dimensions are needed, adding flat bars in increments of 6" and 12" extends the range. I designed this tool around a Harbor Freight digital caliper, but they also have calipers that read in fractions. I use this to layout large parts for model locomotives where decimal readings are necessary, but for general woodworking, a fractional reading caliper will be better.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Gonna watch this and look at it closer. Me thinks it deserves it and the result would be to my benefit.

Thanks


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I made this tool, but had to revise it somewhat because the HF caliper I used was hardened stainless steel and I couldn't drill through it. I ended up using a clamping arrangement which wasn't rigid enough for my liking. I could get a caliper made from resin that I could drill, but the HF one reads only in hundreds of an inch. I need one to read in thousands. Still it works.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

If you can, toss in a photo of the prototype. It would be appreciated.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

> If you can, toss in a photo of the prototype. It would be appreciated.
> 
> - Kelly


Sorry, but since I wasn't happy with the way the tool turned out, I took it apart.


----------

